# Antique electric drill help . . .



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

This is a Black and Decker power drill I picked up at a flea market some years back for triple cheap. I may have asked about it here a few years ago but if I did I know we have many more thousands of members and I'm trying to get lucky and run across someone who can tell me anything more about this drill than what's on the brass nameplate. 

Patented in 1917 this particular one was probably not manufactured that year, but the serial number is what I would consider relatively low - #3215. Of course that could be number 3215 of some particular year. I'm not much good with Roman numerals but I doubt "LD" represents anything in the 1900s. Probably a in-house code for something maybe first letter is the plant (if there was more than one) and the second letter was they year. All speculation which is why I'm tossing it out there again. 

This thing still runs like a top. I don't use it because I get nervous using anything electric with an alloy housing. :blink: I think this is aluminum but not sure. 
































.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Cool TT,
That's when they made real tools, aluminum bodies, no grounds, argh, argh, argh......I would just make it a wallhanger. I have all kinds of old stuff hanging up in my shop.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Yeah it's a wall hanger Mike. I just want to be able to add some history to it. Anytime someone comments on it I say "I'd just betchya Rosie the Riveter used this to drill pilot holes for rivets in B-26 Marauders!". 









Not Rosie. Not a B&D electric. Not a Marauder. Makes for a good story anyway. You have to admit that is one fine looking . . . . . um . . . . . pneumatic tool. :icon_cheesygrin:




.


----------



## 58woody (Oct 26, 2012)

*Old Drill*

If that's a 1/4" chuck it looks a lot like my dad's old drill. It was a 1929 Black and decker. Still use it from time to time when I have a lot of drilling to do. I wear a rubber palmed glove though. When it's not in use it's on display.

Dave


----------



## GroovyMambo (Jun 10, 2012)

I would polish it to a mirror finish and hang it on wall as artwork


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

Like us oldtimers say "they don't make em like that anymore!:smile:


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I can relate to your fears about the metal body. I remember one time using a all metal circular saw in a shop working bent over until my back was in a major hurt. I reached over to grab the rail on a old unisaw and got the shock of my life. It turned out there was a short on both the circular saw and the unisaw. I was getting 220v and I had to tell myself over and over to let go because I was frozen to the saws. Guess what, I work on electricity all the time today but I won't even plug in one of these tools anymore.


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

Your picture brought to mind a BD drill that I have. I don't have any pictures at this point, but I can share the information that is on my plate. My serial number also starts with a letter, it is Z4781. Now I can't tell you how old this drill is but the plate has is as a type Z (the letter in the serial number is the same is the type of drill. Type may be the same a model). The size is 5/16 and draws 1.7 amps. The patent date is November 8, 1917. The difference with mine to yours is it has a cover plate (missing) on the rear of the handle. I think it is for access to the switch (also missing). 

I got the drill maybe 15 years ago from my wife uncle. Other than that I know noting about the drill. Oh, it does not have a standard chuck it is a 2 jaw.


----------

